# Pronunciació de la paraula "aquest"



## gvergara

Hola:

Voldria saber si és comú pronunciar la essa de la paraula _aquest. _ Us ho pregunto perquè acabo d'escoltar un diàleg en el qual una dona fa servir, en la mateixa oració, aquesta paraula dues vegades. Tanmateix, tinc la impressió que la primera vegada ella no la pronuncia, mentre que la segona vegada sí que ho fa. Gràcies

Gonzalo


----------



## olaszinho

Hola Gvegara, jo sóc italià però espero que això et pugui servir:


En una locució formal, es recomana que la *s* de l'adjectiu *aquest* soni quan el nom o adjectiu següent comença per vocal (especialment si és tònica). En tots els altres casos, *aquest* es pronuncia emmudint la essa.
En el femení *aquesta*, en estàndard oral la *s* sempre ha de sonar.


Quan *aquest* fa de pronom, és a dir, no acompanya cap nom sinó que en fa les funcions, es pronuncia emmudint la essa.
En el femení, però, la *s* ha de sonar.


Salutacions.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola als dos:
Crec que no es tracta de la paraula que segueix a “*aquest*” per pronunciar la “*s*” o no, sinó més aviat del lloc d'on s'és.

Així el DCVB ens aclareix:
*Pronunciada amb “s”:
əkést *(Igualada, Inca);
*akést *(Andorra);
*əkə́st *(Sóller, Llucmajor, Sta. Margalida, Esporles, Ciutadella);
*əсést *(Palma, Manacor);əkέst(Maó);

*Pronunciada sense “s”:
əkέt* (Figueres, Agullana, Capmany, St. Llorenç de M., Gir., Olost, Torelló, Lluçanès, Canet de M., Barc., Avinyonet, Sta. Col. de Q., Maó);
*akét *(Andorra, Ordino, Pobla de S., Tremp, Artesa, Montardit, Borges-Bl.);
*əсét *(Palma, Manacor);
*əkə́t* (Sóller, Llucmajor, Ciutadella, Eivissa, Formentera);
*əkét *(Sta. Eulària d'Eiv., Formentera).

Salut i bona fortuna.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Hola

En el català standar que he après a Parla.cat l'ascoltava sense s. Tot depèn del lloc on hi ets, com l'ha escrit Xiscomx.


----------



## Agró

*119*. c) "La pronunciación barcelonesa de la forma _aquest _necesita comentario, ya que suena _aquet _(_aquest dia_ 'este día', pron. _aquet dia_; _aquest crim _'este crimen', pron. _aquet crim_; _l'home aquest ha fet això_ 'este hombre ha hecho esto', pron. _l'home aquet ha fet això_), excepto cuando precede a un sustantivo que empieza por vocal (_aquest home_ 'este hombre' mantiene la pronunciación de _aquest-home_); en el plural, _aquests _pierde en el habla corriente la primera _s_ (_aquests dies _'estos días', pron. _aquets dies_); a pesar de lo dicho, la grafía correcta de las formas citadas es siempre _aquest_, _aquests_, y no ha de escribirse en ningún caso _aquet _[n. a.] ni _aquets _[n. a.]".

[n. a.] no admitido

(Antonio M. Badia i Margarit, Gramática catalana. Madrid, Gredos, 1985)


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies a tothom per les respostes. No sabia que en algunes varietats del català es podia pronunciar la essa. De qualsevol manera, la pregunta original es manté: Si alguna persona la pronuncia segons la varietat del català que parla, pot alternar la seva pronuncia (o omissió ) aleatòriament en el seu discurs? Disculpeu si insisteixo, però em sembla que la dona de l'enregistrement que vaig escoltar la va pronunciar la primera vegada però no pas la segona vegada  (en la mateixa oració). 

Gràcies, amics


----------



## Agró

Gonzalo, quines paraules segueixen a 'aquest' en ambdós casos?


----------



## Doraemon-

Com diuen és una variant dialectal, localista fins i tot (ni tan sols hi hauria una separació com entre l'oriental i l'occidental). Jo soc valencià i dic sempre "a'kest", que jo sàpia. Que una persona la digui de vegades sí i de vegades no, resulta estrany. Seria com si un argentí pronunciara la LL argentina en una paraula i la LL espanyola la següent, o com si un anglòfon escrigués color i colour en frases seguides. Pero podria passar, suposo, en algú que estigués aprenent l'idioma, o en algú originari d'una zona amb una pronunciació en una altra amb una pronunciació diferent. A mí em passa en altres coses quan vaig a Barcelona, que acabo parlant una barreja dialectalment incongruent (i suposo que a tothom quan canvia d'entorn, segurament també als xilens a Espanya, ¿no?).


----------



## olaszinho

Bon dia a tothom.
A mi em sembla tot força clar. Probablement aqueixa persona pronuncia la essa d’*aquest* quan el mot següent comença per vocal. Si la paraula comença per consonant no la pronuncia, com hauria d'ésser en una locució formal.


----------



## Xiscomx

Com he dit a #3, vine a compte que hi ha llocs on empren dues formes fonètiques:

*Andorra = akést / akét
Sóller, Llucmajor, Ciutadella = əkə́st */ *əkə́t
Palma, Manacor = əсést* / *əсét
Maó = əkέst */ *əkέt
Formentera = əkə́t* / *əkét*

i fixa’t en què a Formentera (un llogaret d'11.878 habitants) gaudeixen de dos usos fonètics. Molt curiós! Pertant, veig probable que una persona es pugui expressar en dues formes distintes segons l’ocasió.


----------



## Self-taught

Com t'han dit es pot pronunciar la essa i també es pot ometre. No tinguis por, que tothom t'entendrà tant si la pronuncies com si no. En català estàndard no es pronuncia, però vaja, que ningú et dirà res si la pronuncies.


----------



## Doraemon-

Quin és aquest "estàndard" on no es pronuncia?


----------



## gvergara

Doraemon- said:


> Quin és aquest "estàndard" on no es pronuncia?


Jo crec que es refereix a la variant del català que normalment és presentada com a "estàndard" als aprenents, que es el català central. Potser seria millor referir-s'hi no pas com a "estàndard" per tal de no ferir susceptibilitats, tot i que és clar que cada llengua té una varietat que és presentada com a estàndard al món.


----------



## Doraemon-

La varietat "estàndard" que es presenta als aprenents de català a Barcelona, que es correspon amb el dialecte de Barcelona, llavors 
No a Lleida, ni a València, ni a Palma, on no s'aprén aquest "estàndard".
No és cert que hi hagi una varietat estàndard de cada llengua presentada al món. Alguns països amb una forta política lingüística així ho fan (els francesos), però no passa en anglès (l'estàndard és el britànic o el nordamericà? doncs depén, aquí sobre tot aprenem britànic, al japó o a xina, el nordamericà) ni en castellà (a EEUU aprenen mexicà, a europa castellà peninsular, i a un argentí li semblarà una broma si es diu que l'"estàndard" és el nostre, quan ell sent o el seu o el "español neutro" que es van inventar a EEUU per a exportar traduccions de sèries, pràcticament mai el nostre).
Amb el català passa ben bé el mateix. Veiem com estàndard el que nosaltres veiem, com algú que viu a Madrid ho pensarà del castellà de la meseta (el de la RAE, l'estàndard "nostre"), quan la realitat és que el 99% dels parlants de la seva llengua i d'aprenents del seu idioma, aprén un altre.
De fet a mi el que m'han ensenyat és el contrari: el català "estàndard" (que no és cap dialecte en concret) en cas de dubte entre dialectes, és el que es llegeix com s'escriu (el més proper a l'arrel històrica comuna).


----------



## Elxenc

No us baralleu...

Els valencians quan usem la forma estàndard (perdó si ferisc susceptibilitats. És broma) sempre pronunciem aqueixa esse del mig. Ens passa igual que amb els mots : monts, Sants que pronunciem les tres consonants i no fem com a Barcelona que fa "mons" i "sans". He de dir que habitualment només usem aquesta forma en registres cults o a l'hora d'escriure. Usen les formes no reforçades : est/este, esta i eixa.

Bon dia


----------



## Doraemon-

No és barallar-se, es parlar de lingüística comparada 
Això és com l'andalús, que és un dialecte entre tants del castellà, on per economia lingüística es mengen moltes consonants (el mateix fenòmen que en català en mons, sans, aquet...). Si fos el dialecte que s'imposés amb el temps, diriem als llibres de llengua que les S finals no es pronuncien en castellà, com a regla d'or, com ocorre al francès. Al no ser-ho, és una varietat dialectal més, però no es pot dir que l'estàndard sigui no pronunciar-la, encara que fos demogràficament el majoritari, com tampoc es pot dir que la S i la Z son homòfones en castellà, tot i que per a l'ampla majoria de població de castellanoparlants, ho són.


----------



## gvergara

Doraemon- said:


> No és barallar-se, es parlar de lingüística comparada
> Això és com l'andalús, que és un dialecte entre tants del castellà, on per economia lingüística es mengen moltes consonants (el mateix fenòmen que en català en mons, sans, aquet...). Si fos el dialecte que s'imposés amb el temps, diriem als llibres de llengua que les S finals no es pronuncien en castellà, com a regla d'or, com ocorre al francès. Al no ser-ho, és una varietat dialectal més, però no es pot dir que l'estàndard sigui no pronunciar-la, encara que fos demogràficament el majoritari, com tampoc es pot dir que la S i la Z son homòfones en castellà, tot i que per a l'ampla majoria de població de castellanoparlants, ho són.


Doncs, jo penso que sí que es pot dir. No desconec el fet que hi ha diferents varietats, però sempre ha hagut, i continuarà havent-hi, unes que s'imposin sobre les altres per raons polítiques, socials i/o econòmiques. Almenys jo no espero que un discurs de la Fifa sigui fet en una varietat africana del castellà, els llibres de publicació internacional difícilment ho siguin, i crec que ningú no se sorprendria si fossin publicats en la varietat espanyola "estàndard"  (o les editorials prendran un temps per decidir quina de las varietats dintre d'Espanya serà escullida?) Sigui com sigui, jo prefereixo dir l'hora en català com diuen els llibres i no pas com la diu la gent al carrer. I tampoc no m'estic barellant amb Doraemon-  Salutacions,

Gonzalo


----------



## Self-taught

Mare de Déu, quin enrenou que he provocat!


----------



## gvergara

I aprofitant aquest fil... com pronuncieu _quarts_ quan dieu l'hora en català? /kwars/ o /kwarts/? Suposo que la seva pronunciació depèn de la varietat,  però de qualsevol manera voldria confirmar això. Gràcies

Gonzalo


----------



## Elxenc

Depén del sistema que seguim.  Ho sent, però '_d'habitude_" pel País Valencià" diem "les quatre i quart; i mitja, menys quart". Els sistema de les "campanes d'església", l'hem perdut en l'oral, encara que a la zona meua (al camp lluny de la ciutat) els " més vells", que no jo, m'han dit que l'usaven fins fa poc de temps ( van morint-se, per llei natural). Lligant amb un altre fil teu -te*mps* pronunciem totes tres consona*nts* (igualment en aquest mot).

Fins ara


----------



## Dymn

gvergara said:


> I aprofitant aquest fil... com és pronuncia _quarts_ quan dieu l'hora en català? /kwars/ o /kwarts/? Suposo que la seva pronunciació depèn de la varietat,  però de qualsevol manera voldria confirmar això. Gràcies
> 
> Gonzalo


Jo diria /kwars/, almenys al plural ometo la /t/.


----------



## gvergara

Si el fòrum tingués likes, en donaria un a cadascú. Gràcies per l'ajuda, correccions i paciència.

Gonzalo


----------



## Self-taught

Normalment dic Kwars. També pronuncio dimars.


----------

